# Amazon link to Lemon Juice without preservatives?



## NorCal (May 7, 2019)

I tried my local stores. Nobody carried lemon juice without preservatives. It’s been a while since I made SP and used ReaLemon last time. Anyone have a link or a SKU#?


----------



## cmason1957 (May 7, 2019)

I always just buy the version sold at Wally World. It has some Sodium metabisulphite, but stiring the heck out of it, waiting a day always has worked for me.


----------



## G259 (May 8, 2019)

Yeah, I wondered about that pot-meta, so let it dissipate then, overnight or longer?


----------



## NorCal (May 8, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> I always just buy the version sold at Wally World. It has some Sodium metabisulphite, but stiring the heck out of it, waiting a day always has worked for me.


Thanks @cmason1957 I had that in my hand and put it back. I’ll go back and get it.


----------



## cmason1957 (May 8, 2019)

G259 said:


> Yeah, I wondered about that pot-meta, so let it dissipate then, overnight or longer?



Overnite always seems to work for me. It certainly won't hurt to wait longer.


----------



## NorCal (May 8, 2019)

I was thinking of just emptying the lemon juice in a carboy, give it some good shakes and let it sit for a day or two. 

Thanks.

Ken


----------



## Trevor7 (May 8, 2019)

The local super (Kroger owned) has this - no preservatives. SKU included to assist. This is Lime Juice, but Lemon should also be available
On the downside, it only comes in 16oz bottles


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jun 22, 2019)

NorCal said:


> I tried my local stores. Nobody carried lemon juice without preservatives. It’s been a while since I made SP and used ReaLemon last time. Anyone have a link or a SKU#?



I buy frozen lemon concentrate in order to avoid the preservatives.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 22, 2019)

My Skeeter took 3 1/2 weeks to ferment dry. I wasn’t expecting it to take that long. I suspect the preservative could have had something to do with it.


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 6, 2019)

jgmillr1 said:


> I buy frozen lemon concentrate in order to avoid the preservatives.



How much frozen concentrate per gallon or is it at the same rate as the liquid concentrate?

Thanks!


----------



## jgmillr1 (Sep 6, 2019)

It is reconstituted 6.5:1


----------

